# How many days on the ice?



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

sje31 said:


> Every weekend but 2 to Fletcher's since Christmas, and still counting.


I'd stop counting, I don't even know if I'll be able to walk out here in the EUP next weekend...


----------



## Salmon Seeker (Aug 23, 2010)

Between 25-30 times, best year i've had for walleyes in years too!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Little Roober said:


> So, how many days did you spend on the ice this year? Myself, 4.


I made it out exactly ZERO times this year. First time in my memory that has happened. I'm feeling it too

J-


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

I made it out about a dozen times. Started the season north untill we had fishable ice in the genessee, lapeer,oakland areas. Then finished the season north again...spent more money on gas this year for fishin than ever! Looking forward to next winter already!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## browning13 (Apr 12, 2007)

18 days on bay de noc, 8 day trip to lake of the woods, and at least a dozen outings elsewhere so I'd say around 35-40 total


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Something over 30.....4 times for bait (smelt) and the rest pike and trout. Had a bad fall back in early febuary That slowed me down a little. Hurt my elbow, got to get it fixed now that ice season is over. Xrays last week, CT scan today....I forget the exact term but fracture was in there.:yikes:

Theres a 30lb pike in the paper this week from march 6, caught by a local woman.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

not enough!!


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

a dozen or so


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

8..


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

Something like 30-50 I didn't keep track but got out 3-5 a week in NWLP and a few times in the UP, didn't catch that much probably only caught a keeper on average, half or so of my trips, somewhat disappointing season based on the results and not getting to fish many spots due to inadequate ice :-( next year is less than 10 months away!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kbkb (Jan 26, 2011)

8 trips out...caught fish every time..started way to late and ened way to soon


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

As soon there was ice and every weekend after that.....ended too soon...:sad:


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

Been too depressed to visit here as of late as I only made it out once.  Place I work was moving locations over the winter while running full steam ahead. Did get to (sorta) test the new shanty and it rocked! Did OK on gills and specs, managed a dozen or so pike (lil guys) , couple nice bass, and got skunked on perch and eyes. Weather and my shedule just wouldn't cooperate this year. Did get alot of overtime which _*almost*_ makes me feel better. :sad:


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Made it out 5 times this year, had four successfull trips. I fell twice this year and I can't even remember the last time I ever took a spill on the ice, next year I have the best ice creepers out forsure. I fell about five weeks ago and my shoulder is just now getting better.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Brooktrout17 (Dec 12, 2011)

Total of 3 trips which was about 6 or 7 days for me, with all but one of those days being up north. Just didn't have safe ice for very long in Ottawa county. But did catch some big gills so it's not all that bad


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

twice, that made three days in the last three years. The joys of having 3 kids under 5. But as soon as they are all in school, that number will explode. the joys of working 3 12hr shifts a week


----------



## michiganduckmaster (Dec 28, 2011)

Started Jan1- Feb 26 and got out 27 times. Was good early in the year but really turned on second week of Feb


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I was on 3 inches of good ice on March 10 it was gone on March 11. I scored on a nice 13 pound steelhead on a tip up. Handlining it to the hole was a chore, but that is why I ice fish for steelhead.


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

I use to take my son all the time when he was younger but it's been about 15 years since I've had a chance to get out there on the ice! Boy how time flies by...


----------



## shotgun658 (Dec 16, 2008)

About 15 times :lol: less than a good winter (1 time):rant:


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

a couple hours, 2 differnt times. And on a buddy's lake. I never went out on my lake. I fell, too. But on the roadway. busted a shoulder. doing ok now. Played a little golf, caught some gills on the flyrod. Still too sore to do dishes:lol:..


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The last time out we were using tip ups with spawn for steelhead on a small UP bay. There was only about 3 inches of good ice. We had 7 flags go off and lost one good steelhead but I caught a nice 13 pounder too. The next day it was all gone so I am looking forward to getting back out there.


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Only got out 4 times :sad:. Really should have called it at 3. Last time out watched a guy go through up to his neck in 20 feet of water about 40 yards away from me! Ice was iffy to say the least. That was my last trip for the year. He got out ok by the way.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

bobberbill said:


> a couple hours, 2 differnt times. And on a buddy's lake. I never went out on my lake. I fell, too. But on the roadway. busted a shoulder. doing ok now. Played a little golf, caught some gills on the flyrod. Still too sore to do dishes:lol:..


 Good luck on that shoulder, Two months in now and My orthopedic surgeon is going to send me to a different surgeon in Lansing for my elbow.....But then he tell's me "if that was my arm I wouldnt have the surgery" I think I am running out of options.........But I am not running out of trout!


----------

